# G,day guys



## kiwi (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi, names Tony and live just north of Auckland, New Zealand. Fascinating forum you guys have here.
The extent of my smoking is mostly fish but where we live (we manage a dairy farm) there is an abundance of Fallow Deer, so the venison is plentiful.

I have a small stainless steel fish smoker, use Manuka (Tea tree) sawdust and sit the smoker over a gas ring or light a small fire under it.
A friend has given me an ex airforce artillary shell container. Its made of 1/4 inch thick aluminium and is roughly 2 foot 6 inches high by 16 inches wide. At the moment it is completely air tight but i will be drilling 6 holes in the lid so i can put in hooks to hold the meat/fish while it smokes.It will be a very hot smoke so I guess there will be a bit of "trial and error" until I get it right.

Anyways, I,m 51, married with kids and like to think I have a good sense of humour.
Love my sport, Rugby, Rugby League, Fishing etc .

Glad to meet you all.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 25, 2007)

Welcome Kiwi  to smf. Be sure to check out the 5-day ecourse and I hope you enjoy as I do.


----------



## t-bone tim (Nov 25, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, don't forget to show us some pics of your smoker


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 25, 2007)

Welcome Tony-
glad to have you aboard!


----------



## kiwi (Nov 25, 2007)

yea, I signed up to that when I joined up. Its great.


----------



## cman95 (Nov 25, 2007)

Welcome Kiwi, I am new here myself. You have come to a great place.


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 25, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, Kiwi! This is a great place to learn or to share smoking experiences. The folks here are friendly and always ready to answer questions. So make yourself at home, we're glad to have you with us.


----------



## pescadero (Nov 25, 2007)

Welcome.  Looks like you are off to a good start.  We love pictures so take a few of your "One-of-a kind" smoker.  We would love to get a look at it.

I know you will enjoy your time here.

Skip


----------



## richtee (Nov 25, 2007)

Hia Kiwi, Welcome to SMF!  There'a another Aussie round here, Urban Griller. He was explaining that no one really BBQ'a/smokes much at all down there- it's mostly grilling over gas. 

I call BBQ the one worthwhile American contribution to the culinary arts, and it appears to be true from all the other world viewpoints one sees on the Net.

Enjoy it here, there's many a pitmaster ready, willing and able to help!


----------



## meowey (Nov 25, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Glad you found us!  Enjoy the forum!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## smokewatcher (Nov 25, 2007)

Wecome to the clubhouse!


----------



## gramason (Nov 25, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF, pleanty of info here.


----------



## monty (Nov 25, 2007)

G'day to you, Tony!

Welcome! Happy you found us!

I agree with the others that we are fascinated by your smoking equipment.

A dear friend of mine lives in Auckland and has been in NZ for almost ten years so I have learned a lot of your locale. She spent most of her first years on the South Island in Dunedin and will soon be headed here.

So, smoke on and enjoy your time here with the SMF Family!

Cheers!


----------



## rip (Nov 25, 2007)

Welcome to the site, You'll like it here.


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 25, 2007)

Glad to have you as a member and friend on the SMF.Don't be shy with any questions, we're always willing to help a friend.


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 26, 2007)

Welcome to the *SMF*!


----------



## mossymo (Nov 26, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF from up over !!!


----------



## stacks (Nov 26, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  You'll find the information exchange here FANTASTIC


----------



## navionjim (Nov 26, 2007)

Hay Mate,
Spent most of my youth in Britain. Live in Texas now and wish I lived where you do. Lovely country, glad to meet ya.
Jimbo


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 26, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Tony!


----------



## kiwi (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome guys.
Heres how I have been doing it,,

I put the sawdust/chips on the smoker base.


Then the tray with the fish (today its 'sole' 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  )  We usually do the brown suger/spices thing.


put the lid on


and put it over the gas ring


on a medium heat for 15-20 mins and you,ve got a beautiful meal.



my new project is the weaponry shell container.  I have put 4 hooks in the lid to hold the venison/mutton legs. It will involve a bit of trail and error with regard to temp/time etc. I also have to work out a way to regulate the amount of smoke to escape as it is airtight (not now obviously, i drilled 4 small holes in the lid).






finally, this is where i live, looking out over the farm to the Kaipara Harbour . Nice spot if you like sea food and venison.... which I do.


----------



## shellbellc (Nov 26, 2007)

Welcome aboard!!  I think you are our first NZ member!  My brother spent 6 months over there training guys to work for Asplundh.  He met a girl on South Island that he was going to bring back home, I talked to her once on the phone and had a really hard time understanding her.  She was tring to tell me she received my letter, but pronounced letter - "litre".  She never made it over here btw...He said it's a beautiful country.  You mentioned dairy farm, what kind of animals...I think of cows when you say dairy...


----------



## kiwi (Nov 26, 2007)

yes, dairy cows. 320 of the lovely old biddies, twice a day, 7 days a week.

gives the fish and deer a break 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





There is an aweful lot of Americans in NZ at the moment. Must be the dollar , we get on very well with them. Get a lot of tourists putting up their tent for the night inone of our paddocks.


----------



## monty (Nov 26, 2007)

I grew up around a lot of dairy farms in the state of Maine and now live in a big dairy area so I can appreciate the backbreaking schedule you keep with that size herd!

My best to ya!

Cheers!


----------



## dono (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome Kiwi, I'm pretty new here to this forum also, I live in Montreal , Quebec ,Canada. I've wanted to visit your continent, maybe someday in the mean time welcome and keep smoking


----------

